# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  rero, reconfigurable robot construction kit, Cytron Technologies Sdn Bhd, Pulau Pinang, Malaysia

## Airicist

Developer - Cytron Technologies Sdn Bhd

Website - rero.io

youtube.com/rerokit

facebook.com/rerokit

twitter.com/rerokit

"rero - Reconfigurable Robot Construction Kit" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

rero, the reconfigurable robot (Indiegogo campaign)

Published on Nov 28, 2013




> rero stands for Reconfigurable Robot. It is a robot construction kit that features easy to use hardware design and programming tool.

----------


## Airicist

rero - balancing robot

Published on Dec 12, 2013




> rero Controller is built in with a 6 DOF IMU that allow you to build a 2 wheel balancing robot like this. You even can control the robot using your smart phone via bluetooth.

----------


## Airicist

Rero Robot: Building Robots without fastening a single screw

Published on Dec 14, 2013




> Building Robots could be fun if you leave out the step-by-step manual and, instead use your creativity to build whatever you want.
> 
> With this idea in mind, a Malaysian company has come up with the Rero- Reconfigurable Robot that provides freedom to combine parts to make anything- from puppies to elephants.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play - ReRo Standard Kit (Reconfigurable Robot Construction Kit) Full review!

Published on May 12, 2017




> Today we unbox and try out ReRo, a unique robot kit that allows you to snap on servos among parts! Thats right, NO screws at all! This is a self independent kit that does not require the use of an app or a computer. You can program motions on the spot and create some very unique formations! 
> 
> rero stands for Reconfigurable Robot. It is a robot construction kit that features easy to use hardware design and programming tool. It is designed for younger generation or non-technical people to get started with robotic technologies.
> 
> Features:
> 
> Easy To Reconfigure 
> Eliminating the tiny screws and nuts is the main task in making reconfigurable robots a reality. rero accomplished this with the straightforward sliding method between its connectors and joints. It doesn't need to fasten a single screw in the entire construction process. This will make the assembling and dismantling of a robot really easy and fast.
> 
> ...

----------

